# Cysto, dialation????



## tbartram (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope someone can help me with this. 
There has been an onging issue with this in our office.
The Drs do document that ..... 
....The urethra was stenotic calib at 20 fr and dilated to 26 fr.... so want to use the 52281 but the baloon catheter to dilate is not used. Someone else came up with the 52285 but urethral syndrome is not being treated.
My question is, is there a better code to use of would it have to be the 52000??? I want to make sure our Drs are getting the proper reimbursment. 

Thank you so much for your help,
T


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 10, 2011)

T- Was the urethra dilated only in order to pass a certain size cystoscope?


----------

